
Solu – A new breed of computing - Illotus
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/676993694/solu-a-new-breed-of-computing/description
======
Illotus
What looks like icon based UI without text combined with monthly fee for using
the device. Doesn't sound too good.

For devs it looks like they could get share of the monthly fees, but can't
have advertisements or in-app purchases. So somekind of Spotify for devs?
Doesn't sound appealing at all.

Props for trying something new, but I have really hard time of seeing this
take off.

------
tipiirai
What is the benefit? What's a typical use case?

